# Team USA practicing in Hong Kong today



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

uhm, yah, that's it. So why does this deserve a thread? 'cuz it's the closest I've felt to the NBA in over a year.... 

Anyway, just to make this thread a little more worthwhile, here's some news:

- Lebron, Melo and probably a few others all bought themselves ipods and other electronics (as pretty much all US celebs do when they come to HK)

- Lebron says team USA is not invisible and has room for improvement (duh)

- Bruce Bowen and 2 others stayed around after the 2 hr practice to shoot some free throws. Almost forgot how bad a free throw shooter Bruce is... 

- Melo says he likes Hong Kong. When asked why he likes Hong Kong, he paused, and said 'cuz he can walk around. That had to be the most pointless piece of information I have ever registered in my brain

They're off to South Korea for another exhibition before going to Japan for the tournament. Good luck team USA!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

good stuff, yaomania! do you live in HK? keep us posted!

they'll also practice friday morning and then fly off to south korea.

http://www.nba.com/features/usa_basketball_in_china_060805.html



> After a day off (and a day to enjoy Hong Kong), the team held practice at Hong Kong University. It was a small, quaint gym with light blue walls, certainly not one of the state of the art NBA arenas or practice facilities that the team is used to. But, it was the perfect setting for what Coach K and his coaching staff had in mind for practice.
> 
> *The practice was very intense and very physical. Coach K focused his drills on what the USA didn't do well against Brazil, free-throw shooting and finding shots against a zone defense. Plus, he focused on the physicality of the international game and playing through contact. It was one of the most entertaining practices to watch so far.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

did you actually watch them practice?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

No, it was only opened to the media, and I had work anyway.

I doubt the HK media would give us anything more insightful on basketball than what you're already getting in the US. I mean, the reporters were more curious about where Lebron and co. went shopping in HK then they are asking who their next opponent is. 

But yah going along with the article mizenkay found, the practice did look more intense. Its just one play, but it showed Melo driving to the basket in traffic, taking the contact, and finishing with a left handed finger roll. Just from that one play alone I'm convinced Melo's gonna look different next season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Photo Gallery from practice and the NBA Celebrity Jam in Hong Kong Thursday


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

lol, melo is funny if that's true. i like HK too because well, it has one of the most beautiful airports in the entire world, seriously. and the overall feeling you get is good. it's a very entertaining city.

i hope coach K gets them to do a lot of shooting drills. i want to see each of them hit at least 200-300 3's per practice.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Caption: Gilbert Arenas and Antawn Jamison with the Hong Kong skyline behind them on Thursday


That is NOT the Hong Kong skyline! That's just a bunch of old apartment buildings!!

THIS is the Hong Kong Skyline:


----------

